# Christmas Holiday weeks wanting homes



## DRIless (Dec 11, 2017)

The Jockey Club -  Las Vegas  1BR4  24-31Dec2017 $700

Morritt's Tortuga Club - Grand Cayman  1BR4  29Dec-5Jan2018  $700


----------



## DRIless (Dec 13, 2017)

The Jockey Club -  Las Vegas  1BR4  24-31Dec2017 $700

Morritt's Tortuga Club - Grand Cayman  1BR4  29Dec2017-5Jan2018  $700

Wild Eagle Lodge - Eagle River WI   2BR6  23-30Dec2017  $699
Wild Eagle Lodge - Eagle River WI   2BR6  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $699
Peppertree at Tamarack Resort - Wisconsin Dells WI 1BR4  29Dec2017-5Jan2018  $699

Beso del Sol Resort- Dunedin/Clearwater FL  2BR6  23 -30Dec2017  $700

Los Amigos Beach Club - Malaga, Spain  1BR4  23-30Dec2017  $699
Los Amigos Beach Club - Malaga, Spain  1BR4  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $699

Daytona Beach Regency - Daytona FL  1BR4  24 -31Dec2017  $700

Vacation Village at Weston - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL  30Dec2017 - 6Jan2018  $700

Southcape Resort - Mashpee MA  2BR6  23-30Dec2017  $699
Southcape Resort - Mashpee MA  2BR6  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $699
Sea Mist Resort - Mashpee MA   1BR4  29Dec2017-5Jan2018  $649
Sea Mist Resort - Mashpee MA   2BR6  29Dec2017-5Jan2018  $699
Edgewater Beach Resort - Dennisport MA  1BR4  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $699
The Cove at Yarmouth - West Yarmouth MA  1BR4  31Dec2017-7Jan2018  $699

Scottsdale Camelback Resort - Scottsdale AZ 2BR6  29Dec2017- 5Jan2018  $700
Scottsdale Camelback Resort - Scottsdale AZ Studio4  30Dec2017- 6Jan2018  $600

Fattoria Guicciardini - Siena, Italy  1BR4  23-30Dec2017  $699
Villa il Poggiolo - Siena, Italy  1BR4  23-30Dec2017  $699
Villa il Poggiolo - Siena, Italy  1BR4  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $699
Residence la Ferriera - Tuscany, Italy  1BR4  23-30Dec2017  $699
Residence la Ferriera - Tuscany, Italy  1BR4  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $649
Residence la Ferriera - Tuscany, Italy  2BR6  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $699

Cypress Pointe Resort - Orlando 3BR8  30Dec2017- 6Jan2018  $700

Vilar do Golf - Algarve, Portugal  2BR6  23-30Dec2017  $699
Vilar do Golf - Algarve, Portugal   2BR6  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $699   

Waters Edge Resort - Lincoln City OR  1BR4  24-31Dec2017  $699
Waters Edge Resort - Lincoln City OR  1BR4  31Dec2017-7Jan2018  $699

Homestead Resort - Lynden WA   1BR4  29Dec2017-5Jan2018  $699 

Los Cabos Golf Resort - Cabo  2BR6  29Dec2017-5Jan2018  $699 

Wolf Run Manor at Treasure Lake - Dubois PA  2BR6  29Dec2017-5Jan2018  $699

Rosedale on Robson - Vancouver    1BR4  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $699

Sands Beach Club - Myrtle Beach SC  2BR6  29Dec2017-5Jan2018  $699   
Bay Watch Resort - North Myrtle Beach SC  1BR6  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $649 
Camelot by the Sea - North Myrtle Beach SC  1BR6  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $649 
Barefoot Resort River Crossing - North Myrtle Beach SC  2BR6  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $699
Peppertree Ocean Club - North Myrtle Beach SC   1BR4  31Dec2017-7Jan2018  $699

Clinton Reef Club - Port Clinton OH  2BR6  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $699

Cockenzie House -  Cockenzie, Scotland  2BR6  30Dec2017-6Jan2018  $699 

Geo Heights at Lac Morency - Quebec   1BR4  31Dec2017-7Jan2018  $699


----------



## DRIless (Dec 13, 2017)

Island Links Resort - Hilton Head island SC  2BR6  24-31Dec2017 $700


----------



## mircio02 (Dec 13, 2017)

DRIless said:


> The Jockey Club -  Las Vegas  1BR4  24-31Dec2017 $700
> 
> Morritt's Tortuga Club - Grand Cayman  1BR4  29Dec2017-5Jan2018  $700
> 
> ...


----------



## mircio02 (Dec 13, 2017)

Is the beso de sol resort still available for dec23-30? and also im looking for vacation village at Weston for dec 30- jan6, how big the unit is and if it's still available .  Please replay to mircio02@ yahoo.ca


----------



## swsc16 (Dec 13, 2017)

Is Cypress Pointe still available?

Cypress Pointe Resort - Orlando 3BR8 30Dec2017- 6Jan2018 $700


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 13, 2017)

Do you have to attend an owner update with any of these resorts offer?


----------



## DRIless (Dec 14, 2017)

mircio02 said:


> Is the beso de sol resort still available for dec23-30? and also im looking for vacation village at Weston for dec 30- jan6, how big the unit is and if it's still available .  Please replay to mircio02@ yahoo.ca


Beso del Sol Resort- Dunedin/Clearwater FL 2BR6 23 -30Dec2017 $700 is still available
Vacation Village at Weston - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL 1BR4 30Dec2017 - 6Jan2018 $700 is still available



swsc16 said:


> Is Cypress Pointe still available?
> Cypress Pointe Resort - Orlando 3BR8 30Dec2017- 6Jan2018 $700


Cypress Pointe Resort - Orlando 3BR8 30Dec2017- 6Jan2018 is still available


----------



## DRIless (Dec 14, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Do you have to attend an owner update with any of these resorts offer?


pedro, an owner update? Are you an owner?  You've been around long enough to know that resorts with active sales will always try to press you into a sales presentation, usually when you're sent to get your parking pass.  There is no obligation.


----------



## mircio02 (Dec 14, 2017)

DRIless said:


> Beso del Sol Resort- Dunedin/Clearwater FL 2BR6 23 -30Dec2017 $700 is still available
> Vacation Village at Weston - Weston/Ft Lauderdale FL 30Dec2017 - 6Jan2018 $700 is still available
> 
> 
> Cypress Pointe Resort - Orlando 3BR8 30Dec2017- 6Jan2018 is still available


How big is the unit in Weston how many BR? For how many people.


----------



## DRIless (Dec 14, 2017)

mircio02 said:


> How big is the unit in Weston how many BR? For how many people.


OOPS   1BR4


----------



## icydog (Dec 14, 2017)

DRIless said:


> The Jockey Club -  Las Vegas  1BR4  24-31Dec2017 $700
> 
> Morritt's Tortuga Club - Grand Cayman  1BR4  29Dec-5Jan2018  $700



What are the renter's obligations? Do they need to sit through a timeshare presentation or an owner's update?


----------



## DRIless (Dec 14, 2017)

icydog said:


> What are the renter's obligations? Do they need to sit through a timeshare presentation or an owner's update?


icydog, an owner update? Are you an owner? You've been around long enough to know that resorts with active sales will always try to press you into a sales presentation, usually when you're sent to get your parking pass. There is no obligation.


----------



## mircio02 (Dec 15, 2017)

im interested in the beso del sol resort dec23-30 2brm, is it still available, can you contact me at mircio02@yahoo.ca ,thanks


----------



## Scheu (Dec 16, 2017)

Also, interested in Beso del Sol Resort dec 23-30. Please contact me if still available.


----------



## mircio02 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi can you let me know if Beso del Sol in Dunedin/Clearwater for Dec23-30 2brm is still available , please replay im very interested in booking this resort with you, Thanks


----------



## DRIless (Dec 18, 2017)

mircio02 said:


> Hi can you let me know if Beso del Sol in Dunedin/Clearwater for Dec23-30 2brm is still available , please replay im very interested in booking this resort with you, Thanks


That one is still available.


----------



## mircio02 (Dec 18, 2017)

We will take it ....I'm not sure how to send you private message and I'm at work now ....can we do this in the afternoon after I get back from work? I'm home after 3:30pm today.  My phone is 519-537-5886 or you can contact me at mircio02@yahoo.ca.  Please let me know how you want to proceed with this, thanks, Mark


----------



## Mickey's Friend (Dec 19, 2017)

Is Cypress Point 3br still available?


----------



## lisajeannec (Dec 21, 2017)

Checking on Dec 23 availability?


----------

